# Ten Ways to Cope with the Death of Your Camera



## seanrayford (Jul 18, 2012)

"I stood at the top of the South Carolina statehouse steps and looked  down at my opened photo bag. Strewed about on a giant slab of marble  before me was my random selection of batteries, memory cards and lenses.  Over my shoulder and down at the foot of the capital steps a circus of  sorts was happening."

Most of us have dealt with the loss or death of a camera and it's what I'm currently dealing with. But if you look at your situation from a step back you can turn the catastrophe into a positive experience. 
*Click. Click. Clunk. It's Dead... 10 Ways to Cope With the Death of Your Camera*

Thanks!
Sean

PS... is this the best forum for this post?


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2012)

This forum section is intended for articles written by TPF members.

In 30 years of doing photography I have never had a camera die on me, though after passed on, my old cameras may have died in the hands of someone else.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> In 30 years of doing photography I have never had a camera die on me, though after passed on, my old cameras may have died in the hands of someone else.



That's cause you're like Kenny Rogers...and you "Know When to Hold 'em, and know when to sold 'em."

I recall one day, I gave, literally gave, with no charge, an old Ford Falcon car to my sister Theda. She drove it, across town,and parked it in front of her house. The gas tank sprung a leak on that 15-block drive, and required a VERY expensive replacement tank! Talk about bailing out at the perfect time!

On a related note, THIS very week, I somehow managed to have my Canon 24-105L lens literally FALL RIGHT OFF OF my Canon 5D, smash into my elliptical machine, and break a good-sized chunk out of the filter thread ring. YIKES!

I said, "Oh, golly gee and gosh darn it!" when it happened to. Uh-huh. Well, words to that effect.


----------



## IByte (Jul 22, 2012)

If my camera died I would go to the pub, drink so much I would buy another one.  Afterwards when I wake in a pounding hangover, I find a very expensive camera with the box and accessories all about the room wondering what have I done. ><


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been looking for a good excuse to go out and buy a 5D3 before I have the money.  What's the odds I drop my 60D before next years tax refund???


----------



## HughTFall (Jul 26, 2012)

I once drop my camera in the water while I'm doing photography in the beach. Nevertheless, it's fortunate for me because the camera still performs well after I disassemble it and put all the parts under the bright sun. That's when I realized that a quality camera never dies easily.


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 26, 2012)

Canon 7D - Hardcore Durability Test - YouTube

Nikon D90 vs Canon 550D Durability Test (Part 1)* - YouTube

It shouldn't be that easy to kill your camera...


----------

